# cat control



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a artist friend I paint with. The other day while we were out painting when we got to talking and of course the topic of sling shots came up. I just so happened ( ha!) to have one on me. He hadn't shot one in a million years and he was so impressed. It was then he told me of the issue he was having with cats around his property. We live in the country. Anyway, he said he'd love a slingshot. All I could think about was it could kill the cat, I am not a cat fan at all but I do not condone killing anything just because. He felt the same way so I said I would make him a little shooter just to encourage the cats to vacate! Here is the shooter and some ammo I am giving him tomorrow. I was making this for a grandson but they are still a bit young for them I think. I took it out for some test firing and really felt like keeping it....isn't that the way it usually goes? Anyway, here it is.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

can a moderator please move this to the homemade slings shot forum. Sorry, I forgot where I was when I posted. Thank you


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice. I just hope he doesn't blind any.

I am an absolute cat lover. Cat's are just as loving as dogs if treated well and correctly. I don't mind killing ferals but it shoukd be done with a firearm. Cat's are very tough and it's very easy to wound one and have it suffer.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I always understood the first rule of shooting was "You should never point it at something you are not prepared to destroy or Kill".

Don't aim at cats and dogs and don't encourage others too.


----------

